# Cancellation Charge on MBNA Credit Card?



## donamore (18 Jul 2008)

Hi there,
I am in the middle of cancelling my credit card and MBNA has charged Euro30 to the account balance stating that this is due to regulations ?

Is this true and are these regulation Irish or U.K. ?

I find it hard to believe that I have to pay to cancel my card. I was already paying for the "privelige" to have one.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2008)

donamore said:


> Hi there,
> I am in the middle of cancelling my credit card and MBNA has charged Euro30 to the account balance stating that this is due to regulations ?
> 
> Is this true and are these regulation Irish or U.K. ?


_Irish _credit card stamp duty:

[broken link removed]

If you are switching to another credit card then you can avoid paying this charge on the double in a single credit card _SD _tax year.


> I find it hard to believe that I have to pay to cancel my card. I was already paying for the "privelige" to have one.


What were you already paying just to have one!?


----------



## donamore (18 Jul 2008)

I was paying the government levy each year for this CC. Already paid 2008 levy I believe and now I have to fork out another 30 euro to cancel my CC ? 

Reason for cancelling : to high of interest rate...


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2008)

donamore said:


> I was paying the government levy each year for this CC. Already paid 2008 levy I believe and now I have to fork out another 30 euro to cancel my CC ?


Did you actually read the link that I posted? 


> Reason for cancelling : to high of interest rate...


Clear your balance each month billing period before interest charges apply and it renders the interest rate charged of academic interest.


----------



## NicolaM (18 Jul 2008)

Hi
You already paid your 2007/08 levy (paid in arrears).
The new charge is for 2008/09, and will carry forward to another credit card if you get another one as per ClubMan.
The reason you are paying the 2008/09 charge now  is because you have used the card for part of the 2008/09 period.
Nicola


----------



## donamore (18 Jul 2008)

Thanks Nicola.. Understood..

@ clubman = yes I read through but still was not clear...

NOw I know


----------



## Sandals (20 Mar 2012)

Im looking to cancel MBNA credit card as no longer doing piggypoints (moving to tesco) anyone know how to this online or do I have to write to them/ring them. Thanks,


----------



## Willy Fogg (20 Mar 2012)

Sandals said:


> Im looking to cancel MBNA credit card as no longer doing piggypoints (moving to tesco) anyone know how to this online or do I have to write to them/ring them. Thanks,



Writing is the way to go


----------

